# TB Storm 3090 XP Mfg Date



## ramack (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,
Newbie to the forum/thread.

I picked up a used TB Storm 3090 XP from a local shop. It's bigger than what I need, but the price was right. I'm trying to find the date of manufacture so I can get a few parts. From Troy Bilt's site and a couple other sites, I have it narrowed down to around 2009-2011, but not completely sure.

Is there a site or database that has a list of TB throwers, M/N, S/N and the respective production dates? I've Googled it but not coming up with anything.

Thanks,


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

No, there are no known on-line databases for any MTD snowblowers..
the manufacturer would have the records, but isnt publicly available.

Google shows the earliest reference to that model as being from December 2004.

And some more sleuthing here:
https://web.archive.org/web/2013100...quipment/troybilt/storm--3090-xp-snow-thrower
Shows that model "in stock" in 2013 only..then "out of stock" for 2014 and 2015..and now the page is dead.

So it was potentially made from the 2005 model year to 2014..a nine year run.
And its likely it wasnt the exact same model though the years..there are probably several different actual model numbers,
but all using the designation "3090 XP"..Im not sure how MTD handles that.

There is another way we might be able to determine the year though..
If its a Tecumseh engine, which I think it is, look for and post any model and serial numbers you can find on the engine..
that might help determine the year..

Scot


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I would guess you have a Powermore engine, recent MTD's, Troy's, Cub's have Powermore, Toro's have Loncin, Ariens, Husq. have LCT. Craftsman depends on year and prefix of model number. Just copy and click in the whole model number here (big sticker on the back of the tractor portion) not rocket science at all. MTD is actually very good at providing parts and free online manuals.
MTD Parts | Lawn Mower Parts and Snowblower Parts


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF ramack

Post the model and serial number off the ID plate down on the transmission housing and we can see what we can do.
I can't remember exactly where but I'm pretty sure with that info I can find your year. I did it for my TB 2410.


----------



## ramack (Dec 24, 2016)

Great idea about the engine S/N. It it a Tecumseh, I'll see if I can track that down. Thanks!


----------



## ramack (Dec 24, 2016)

Frog:
M/N 31ah55q5711 Troy Bilt Storm 3090 XP
S/N 1k039b76117

Purchased from Lowe's. I've contacted Lowe's too, but Corp office is closed for Christmas. I haven't tried a local Lowe's yet.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

ramack said:


> Frog:
> M/N 31ah55q5711 Troy Bilt Storm 3090 XP
> S/N 1k39b76117
> 
> Purchased from Lowe's. I've contacted Lowe's too, but Corp office is closed for Christmas. I haven't tried a local Lowe's yet.


If you put that model number (M/N 31ah55q5711) into the MTD site I linked you to above you can buy all the parts available for your MTD made snowblower with a Powermore engine.
http://www.mtdparts.com/equipment/mtdparts/troy-bilt-snow-thrower-31ah55q5711


----------



## ramack (Dec 24, 2016)

jtclays said:


> If you put that model number (M/N 31ah55q5711) into the MTD site I linked you to above you can buy all the parts available for your MTD made snowblower with a Powermore engine.


Correct. I had already found that site, but it doesn't tell me the production date, just a range 2009-2011. Would like to know the production year. 



Thanks!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I guess I don't understand the need for a year if you were trying locate parts since the vast majority of them are not year specific for anything once you have the 11 character model number. As you found out Troy Bilt has nothing to do with it other than marketing. They are simply a brand, not a builder. MTD claims their serial numbers' 5th character describes a year ending number. Yours would indicate 2005 or 2015, but my experience with MTD is they have a DOM on the sticker now that even includes the month.








In this example it would suggest build date of Feb, 2006 and sold as a 2007 model by the 5th character code. Are you having problems with locating specific parts? If they are engine parts, "most" of the newer snowblower engines have a number scrolled into the block now near the right side


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well . . . so much for that. Couldn't get any closer than that 09-11 range you already have.
Might want to send the info to Troy's customer service if you get a chance. http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/KnowledgeCenterArticleView?pageName=en_US%2FknowledgeCenter%2FcontactUsFaq.html&storeId=10001&urlRequestType=Base&langId=-1&catalogId=14102
.
.


----------



## ramack (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't have to know, but I want to know when it was manufactured. Nothing more than that. Just wanting to know what I've bought.

Over the weekend I had been looking around TB's site and had found all the contact info. TB is opens tomorrow, closed Monday for Christmas, so I'm contacting them sometime tomorrow.


----------



## ramack (Dec 24, 2016)

That was quick. When I gave the Rep. the model number, without hesitation he told me it was manufactured in 2009.

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

ramack said:


> Frog:
> M/N 31ah55q5711 Troy Bilt Storm 3090 XP
> S/N 1k39b76117
> 
> Purchased from Lowe's. I've contacted Lowe's too, but Corp office is closed for Christmas. I haven't tried a local Lowe's yet.


For future reference trying to decode MTD related products:
After looking at it closer and reading through the MTD site, they are saying it's the 5th character in the 11 character SERIAL number, not model number that denotes year.
Your serial number only shows 10 characters. You must have one missing between the k and 3. If you read through the MTD site and Troy's site it gives you their code for month (letter), day, and year ending.
Model & Serial Number Example
*Example SERIAL NUMBER*: *1L080B50230
*The second, third, fourth and fifth characters of the Serial Number indicate the date of manufacture.
In this case, it is December 8, 2000 or 2010.
• L - Month ( December; L is the 12th letter of the alphabet )
• 08 - Day
• 0 - Year ( Last digit of a particular year; zero indicates 2000, 2010, etc... )


----------



## ramack (Dec 24, 2016)

I mistakenly omitted the third character, 0. The corrected S/N is below.

M/N 31ah55q5711 Troy Bilt Storm 3090 XP
S/N 1k039b76117


----------

